# Bloodstone's Return



## Bloodstone Press (Jan 29, 2012)

Note-_THIS FORUM IS TEMPORARILY CLOSED. AS AN EXPERIMENT, WE ARE ALLOWING YOU TO POST ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE APPROPRIATE FORUM. SEE META IF YOU HAVE COMMENTS OR QUESTIONS._ So I'm posting here, as it seems the most appropriate place. 


After a taking a few years off to focus on day jobs and family, we've decided to get back to developing our worlds of adventure. Although we may publish more game material in the future, for now our focus is completely on short stories. We have fifteen stories ready to release, including three that will introduce a new world. 

 The first story out of the gate is The Game - a high fantasy, sword and sorcery tale about a flamboyant stage performer who gets draw into a brutal game of torture, humiliation and death. 

The Game is a 3 part series that will be released over the next two months. 
Check out the free preview right here.

And yes, it is based on events that occured in an RPG game.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Feb 6, 2012)

Part 1 of The Game is available now. Check it out [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Evil-Kiss-The-Game-ebook/dp/B007BF422Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333926617&sr=8-1"]here.[/ame]

We’ve also released a title on Amazon. Check out the first issue of a five part serial set in 1948 [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Heroic-Battle-Monster-Island-ebook/dp/B00738SYLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328569629&sr=8-1"]right here[/ame]. It’s an action packed, illustrated short story about a group of Rangers who are shot down over a remote island, overrun with monsters.

You can also follow us on Facebook now, right here.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 23, 2012)

Lots of new updates to report since the last post on these boards: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ground-Battle-Monster-Island-ebook/dp/B007O9YCYA/ref=la_B007N8MPS2_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1337811884&sr=1-3"]Part 2 [/ame]and  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Trust-Battle-Monster-Island-ebook/dp/B0084ROGTM/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1337811828&sr=8-11"]part 3[/ame] of The Battle of Monster Island have been released on Amazon.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/The-Key-Koth-Knarr-ebook/dp/B0084RNV3E/ref=la_B007N8MPS2_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1337811954&sr=1-5"]The Key of Koth Rak Knarr [/ame]has also been realesed 

We have also released part 2 of The Game, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Separate-Ways-The-Game-ebook/dp/B0084ROFXE/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1337812057&sr=1-2"]Separate Ways. [/ame]


We've also made some progress updating the web site with some new art work and a mailing  list manager, so sign up if you would like to receive periodic updates on our projects. 


 We also have some more major updates that will be rolled out in the next month or so. So stay tuned!


----------

